# Wear those chaps people



## Haywire Haywood

Woops.


----------



## Del_

Sorry to hear it.


----------



## siouxindian

o no sorry.


----------



## Bango Skank

Is that right on the knee?
Heal up fast man, glad it wasn’t worse!


----------



## tfp

Dang! Heal quickly. Just bought a new pair of cloggers to replace my stihl chaps. Expensive, but breathable and much easier to move in compared to the chaps.


----------



## Haywire Haywood

Just a flesh wound.. didn't get into the joint or sever any tendons/ligaments. Had my helmet/face shield on, but left the chaps in the box. Surely a wakeup call.


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I have one that looks almost exactly like that... yeah, chaps suck... until that moment...


----------



## Wow

Haywire Haywood said:


> Woops.
> View attachment 913111





Haywire Haywood said:


> Just a flesh wound.. didn't get into the joint or sever any tendons/ligaments. Had my helmet/face shield on, but left the chaps in the box. Surely a wakeup call.


How long was the bar? What kind of saw and bar?
Were you bucking , limbing etc?
How did it happen?
Everyone of us do or should have chaps..That's cheap insurance BUT...Every now and again the mind will say,, "Hey, you don't need them JUST for THIS, it's only going to take a minute, why you will be done faster than you can put the chaps on".
Something similar to that happened to me once about 20 years ago..I was going to drop a small 3 or 4 inch tree,,just that one..no need for chaps..I thought,,I'll be careful. Back when I was young (i'm 74 now) I fasted sometimes (didn't eat anything but drank water). I was fasting at the time and was on a long fast probable day 15 or so at the time. I probably wasn't really thinking clearly but thought I was. The saw was a little Eager Beaver. Probably had a 14 inch bar safety chain..I'd bought the saw cheap and wanted to play with it..The thing was as loud as Satan making love and hard to start but it cut pretty well..The tree was located in a thicket so I cranked the motor before going. It as idled to high and the chain was rotating. OF Course I was going to be careful..As I made my way through the brush (and to this day am not sure exactly HOW it happened) the chain lightly brushed my right hip. Immediately I realized i'd been hit and killed the motor.. I told my girlfriend that I had cut myself and brought the saw out of the thicket, sat it down and she examined the cut..My jeans were cut through and through. She said no blood. I couldn't believe her. I looked and I saw no blood either..I was surprised so, right then and there, I dropped my jeans and looked at my leg.. Not a scratch..My girlfriend was amazed (that I was not cut) not that I dropped my jeans. ..She could not believe I was not bleeding either. I was not sure how that saw had cut my jeans but not cut me..I kept those jeans for years just because I couldn't throw them away. In fact I finally wore them out...Maybe it was a miracle..Maybe it was God or good luck BUT for sure it was a straight up Warning..I promised myself that I would never pick up a saw again unless I had my chaps on..But, like all of us do at times. I lied to myself because even now it's difficult for me to make myself put on chaps when I'm just gonna cut that one big branch thats laying across the trail..
I run an echo cs352 with 14 or 16 inch bar when I'm on the farm. Most of the time it's in the trailer and there are always dead trees or limbs falling across the trails..I always have my helmet, face shield gloves when I run that saw but,, like a fool, I still neglect my chaps at times..They are slow going on seem clumsy . I'm saddened that you were hurt but sometimes seeing a photo like that is what it takes to make us more aware..Bless you.


----------



## Haywire Haywood

Oh, it was the usual... I knew better but didn't think it would happen to me. Was cutting blowdown, knew it was likely to shift and surprise surprise, it did. 16" bar on my Husqvarna 550xp.


----------



## twillie2460

Haywire Haywood said:


> Woops.
> View attachment 913111


Sorry to see it and hope it heals nicely. I will have mine on later today if everything goes good anyway


----------



## Husky Man

My “Wake Up Call” was similar to Wow’s, I had on a Helmet with mesh face shield, Gloves and steel toed boots, but no chaps. I was cutting on a hillside, and THOUGHT that my footing was more solid than it actually was.

The chain chewed 3 holes in my jeans, but some how, didn’t even touch skin, no Blood, not a Mark, I got Dayumed LUCKY, we were about 8 miles up a Forest Circus road and more miles up the highway to cell service, easily could have been “Game Over “ for Husky Man, I bought a pair before the next time I used a saw, and I USE them now 





Doug


----------



## Haywire Haywood

Well, as long as we're sharing pants pics...


----------



## Husky Man

Haywire Haywood said:


> Well, as long as we're sharing pants pics...


I like my pics better, I learned my lesson, with NO Blood involved 

Doug


----------



## Haywire Haywood

No half measures... wear your chaps or get the blood flowing..


----------



## Slowguy56

First time poster. I learned this lesson the hard way the other day. Chaps are in the mail now.


----------



## Haywire Haywood

Same guy stitch the leg and the pants? I'm seeing a similar method.


----------



## trains

I know its not a laughing matter being bit by a chainsaw.

but.





Glad you have all endorsed using chaps.
Even when tuning saws I wear them, you never know if something might move and bang, its too late.


----------



## Batt4Christ

Wow said:


> How long was the bar? What kind of saw and bar?
> Were you bucking , limbing etc?
> How did it happen?
> Everyone of us do or should have chaps..That's cheap insurance BUT...Every now and again the mind will say,, "Hey, you don't need them JUST for THIS, it's only going to take a minute, why you will be done faster than you can put the chaps on".
> Something similar to that happened to me once about 20 years ago..I was going to drop a small 3 or 4 inch tree,,just that one..no need for chaps..I thought,,I'll be careful. Back when I was young (i'm 74 now) I fasted sometimes (didn't eat anything but drank water). I was fasting at the time and was on a long fast probable day 15 or so at the time. I probably wasn't really thinking clearly but thought I was. The saw was a little Eager Beaver. Probably had a 14 inch bar safety chain..I'd bought the saw cheap and wanted to play with it..The thing was as loud as Satan making love and hard to start but it cut pretty well..The tree was located in a thicket so I cranked the motor before going. It as idled to high and the chain was rotating. OF Course I was going to be careful..As I made my way through the brush (and to this day am not sure exactly HOW it happened) the chain lightly brushed my right hip. Immediately I realized i'd been hit and killed the motor.. I told my girlfriend that I had cut myself and brought the saw out of the thicket, sat it down and she examined the cut..My jeans were cut through and through. She said no blood. I couldn't believe her. I looked and I saw no blood either..I was surprised so, right then and there, I dropped my jeans and looked at my leg.. Not a scratch..My girlfriend was amazed (that I was not cut) not that I dropped my jeans. ..She could not believe I was not bleeding either. I was not sure how that saw had cut my jeans but not cut me..I kept those jeans for years just because I couldn't throw them away. In fact I finally wore them out...Maybe it was a miracle..Maybe it was God or good luck BUT for sure it was a straight up Warning..I promised myself that I would never pick up a saw again unless I had my chaps on..But, like all of us do at times. I lied to myself because even now it's difficult for me to make myself put on chaps when I'm just gonna cut that one big branch thats laying across the trail..
> I run an echo cs352 with 14 or 16 inch bar when I'm on the farm. Most of the time it's in the trailer and there are always dead trees or limbs falling across the trails..I always have my helmet, face shield gloves when I run that saw but,, like a fool, I still neglect my chaps at times..They are slow going on seem clumsy . I'm saddened that you were hurt but sometimes seeing a photo like that is what it takes to make us more aware..Bless you.



I have a slightly less dramatic version from just a few years ago… cleaning up a hillside to open view on a property for sale. Little cheap saw in-hand, no chaps (like a dummy), just brushed my thigh… thought for sure I was “got”… it cleanly cut right through mothers denim like a razor… not a scratch on my leg. Grace of God is all I can figure.

I don’t ever run a saw without now…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZinTrees

Slowguy56 said:


> First time poster. I learned this lesson the hard way the other day. Chaps are in the mail now.


my knee looked freakishly similar to that (less blood) when I got a cutoff wheel (grinder included) into my left kneecap, I under estimated how much torque my new grinder has I guess, thank god it doesnt have a suicide switch
had it gone 1-2mm deeper it would have been a hospital trip for sure

funny thing is, my pants have almost zero damage from it


----------



## lone wolf

Husky Man said:


> My “Wake Up Call” was similar to Wow’s, I had on a Helmet with mesh face shield, Gloves and steel toed boots, but no chaps. I was cutting on a hillside, and THOUGHT that my footing was more solid than it actually was.
> 
> The chain chewed 3 holes in my jeans, but some how, didn’t even touch skin, no Blood, not a Mark, I got Dayumed LUCKY, we were about 8 miles up a Forest Circus road and more miles up the highway to cell service, easily could have been “Game Over “ for Husky Man, I bought a pair before the next time I used a saw, and I USE them now
> View attachment 913760
> View attachment 913761
> View attachment 913762
> 
> 
> Doug


I had that happen about a dozen times over the course of my career.


----------



## Doorfx

ZinTrees said:


> my knee looked freakishly similar to that (less blood) when I got a cutoff wheel (grinder included) into my left kneecap, I under estimated how much torque my new grinder has I guess, thank god it doesnt have a suicide switch
> had it gone 1-2mm deeper it would have been a hospital trip for sure
> 
> funny thing is, my pants have almost zero damage from it



I did this as well when I built and installed granite countertops.


----------



## ZinTrees

Doorfx said:


> I did this as well when I built and installed granite countertops.


ouch, mine was checking to see if my wheel was centered, like the idiot I sometimes am I just tapped the power switch to see if its centered, without paying much attention and got bit once again


----------



## Doorfx

It was wide open with a diamond cutting wheel on it. Pretty good gash but no hospital.


----------



## ZinTrees

Doorfx said:


> It was wide open with a diamond cutting wheel on it. Pretty good gash but no hospital.


dang, mine was spinning down with a .040 cuttoff wheel, almost to bone (right in the side of my kneecap) but it didnt hit, almost zero blood, and freaked mom out a few times, apperently the opening winked at her once


----------



## Stonewoodiron

I see all of the injuries but it won’t happen to me. I’m smarter and more careful. I’ll be paying attention to the saw and surroundings. You guys just don’t know what you’re doing. Besides, it’s never happened to me before.
Did I nail the voice of stupidity?!


----------



## ZinTrees

Stonewoodiron said:


> Did I nail the voice of stupidity?!


couldnt say it better myself

mainly because im not stupid


----------



## Haywire Haywood

And a few weeks later..


----------



## Huskybill

I preach to my sons wear chaps, I even bought them for them. Now I’ll show them pics thanks guys.
I had a wot 2100 kick back once lucky the brake came on as she backed out. I was a few inches from well you know.


----------



## Stihl a grasshopper

Wow said:


> I kept those jeans for years just because I couldn't throw them away.


I’ve got a pair of those. Long hot day and the saw had started getting a little heavy. Fortunately only a couple teeth snagged at almost idle!


----------



## sb47

Always remember kids, safety third.


----------



## Doorfx

Pics from the net


----------



## 3000 FPS

I would say you got bit pretty good. It also looks like it healed up real good for just 2 weeks.

Got my left leg twice now. I have chaps and I do use them but sometimes I do get lazy.
The second time the saw grabbed the jeans and drove the bucking spike into my leg.


----------



## Stihl a grasshopper

sb47 said:


> Always remember kids, safety third.


----------



## alanbaker

Haywire Haywood said:


> Same guy stitch the leg and the pants? I'm seeing a similar method.


That was funny!


----------



## Wow

Doorfx said:


> Pics from the net


Ouch. Does anyone know if those guys lived or died. That's sad stuff. Makes me hurt just looking. I'm interested in THEIR stories. I read about a guy had a saw running when a young Male Cougar attacked. He managed to stay on his feet. Hit the cougar which ran away. Later Cougar was hunted and shot. Had a 6 inch gash but would have probably healed. Those cats are tough. Stealthy also. I was taught to not let anyone see me in the woods unless I know and trust them. Move like a cougar not like a rabbit. I love that silence when the sun is setting and the woods fall deathly silent. You can feel it like a great peace all way through you and resting inside of you. One with the all. Good night.


----------



## Joe’Bronco

Yikes…. Lots of hurt on this tread. Makes me want to go buy a new pair of chaps.


----------



## swingdjted

Get better soon. Glad the lesson appears to look like it only enforced a temporary consequence.

One more lesson that's related, in a loose way: My worst injury from a saw chain was when *the saw wasn't even running*. I posted on another thread about cutting on hills and it reminded me of something rather embarrassing. After cutting on a steep hill, I took off the chaps because it was hot and humid outside, knowing I was done until moving to another site and carried the chaps on my shoulder. I tripped while climbing up the hill and somehow tumbled in such a way that the bar/chain gave me a couple long cuts where the chaps would have been if I had just left them on. The doc recommended stitches but said I could just get away with special strips and a skin glue that did nearly the same thing, so I chose the latter. Again, the chaps were hanging over my shoulder because the saw was not even running and that seemed to make sense at the time. Stay safe, people.


----------



## Xmaniac

Haywire Haywood said:


> Woops.
> View attachment 913111


----------



## sonny580

I never could run a saw with all of that stuff on,---never put it on since. the time I did have it on a tree jumped and I couldnt see it coming and it pushed the saw at me, but instinct made me hit kill switch before saw hit. only got a few tooth marks and a whole lot of blood. A saw can cut meat running or not.
I gotta be able to see whats going on around me at all times so I can move if I have to.


----------



## swingdjted

sonny580 said:


> I never could run a saw with all of that stuff on,---never put it on since. the time I did have it on a tree jumped and I couldnt see it coming and it pushed the saw at me, but instinct made me hit kill switch before saw hit. only got a few tooth marks and a whole lot of blood. A saw can cut meat running or not.
> I gotta be able to see whats going on around me at all times so I can move if I have to.


I'd say that with your head, you at bare minimum need a hard hat, eye protection, and ear protection. I occasionally skip the mask/screen in some situations if I feel the increase in peripheral vision outweighs the protection of the screen for hazards, but in that case I still have safety glasses on. Most of the time I just use an all-in-one piece of headgear plus safety glasses, including the screen. If I'm bucking on the ground, I could get away with just glasses and muffs at home, but not on the job. If I got caught using a chainsaw without (among other things) a hard hat on the job, I could lose insurance coverage. In all cases, leg and foot protection is a non-negotiable must.


----------



## oldfortyfive

sonny580 said:


> I never could run a saw with all of that stuff on,---never put it on since. the time I did have it on a tree jumped and I couldnt see it coming and it pushed the saw at me, but instinct made me hit kill switch before saw hit. only got a few tooth marks and a whole lot of blood. A saw can cut meat running or not.
> I gotta be able to see whats going on around me at all times so I can move if I have to.


I never was good about wearing my chaps until I got a pair of Cloggers. They are so much more comfortable I actually wear them. Also went out and got a pair of their pants for the all day jobs. The older I get the more I've spent on safety gear.


----------



## krustysurfer

Slowguy56 said:


> First time poster. I learned this lesson the hard way the other day. Chaps are in the mail now.


Ouch! Speedy recovery!


----------



## Wow

krustysurfer said:


> Ouch! Speedy recovery!


So sorry. Knowing some else hurts, hurts me too. Get well soon. Be blessed


----------



## twillie2460

Haywire Haywood said:


> Woops.
> View attachment 913111


----------



## twillie2460

Sorry hopefully it heals fast and it only takes a second for things to happen sometimes. Chaps are hot this time of year but worth the effort and discomfort over the other kind of discomfort.


----------



## IanE31

*yup, chaps. I own three pair. I own and use probably ten or so saws, including a 288xp, 066, on down to small top handle saws. (Now that I think about it, I think I may have a saw “problem”) 
The one that bit me? Makita 16” battery saw, cutting fence post flush to the ground. End of day tired, kind of pi&#d off, wearing shorts. Gave the saw absolutely no respect. No tendon or bone damage, but definitely stitches. Makes me think about how most car wrecks are close to home, even in long road trip scenarios. Something about relaxing, when vigilance is still called for.*


----------



## Haywire Haywood

I've taken to using my Dewalt pole saw if it's less than 6"... keeps me a few feet away from the business end. I guess I'm a little gun shy now.


----------



## Wow

I've heard,, NOT SEEN.. that electric Chainsaws cut right through Chaps..That might not be true IF the electric Saw has a Slip clutch.. BUT the direct drive saws have a lot of torque. So has anyone tested that and EVEN IF they Do cut through chaps maybe that would give someone a chance to loose chaps not be cut.. Any comments? Like I am really thinking I'd have to ask, Smile.. Get well soon guy. sorry about your pain..


----------



## Haywire Haywood

I've always heard that too. Don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## sb47

Wow said:


> I've heard,, NOT SEEN.. that electric Chainsaws cut right through Chaps..That might not be true IF the electric Saw has a Slip clutch.. BUT the direct drive saws have a lot of torque. So has anyone tested that and EVEN IF they Do cut through chaps maybe that would give someone a chance to loose chaps not be cut.. Any comments? Like I am really thinking I'd have to ask, Smile.. Get well soon guy. sorry about your pain..


It's a myth propagated by idiots. Chaps don't work that way. They are full of long fibers that tangle up in the chain and stops it from turning. Horse power and torque have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Haywire Haywood




----------



## sb47

Haywire Haywood said:


>



That's exactly what I expected.


----------



## alanbaker

sb47 said:


> It's a myth propagated by idiots. Chaps don't work that way. They are full of long fibers that tangle up in the chain and stops it from turning. Horse power and torque have nothing to do with it.


,


sb47 said:


> That's exactly what I expected.


Thanks for for being the myth buster. I helped put in a high school tech center's forestry program. There were these old heavy green cotton canvas chaps that were not used. We strapped a pair to a log and had a student try to cut through them. Cut through like they were not even there. Those chaps were dumpstered that day. Then we wonder about the new bright orange chaps the kids were wearing. Had a kid take his new chaps off strapped them to the log. Another student volunteered to cut up his classmate's chaps. The torque of the chaps stopping the chain nearly pulled the kid over the log.
Moral of the story - old chaps bad new chaps good newest chaps better


----------



## fields_mj

A good friend of mine (also much older) had a run in with his saw about 20 years ago. I remember seeing the pants that he had sewn back together. Surprised he survived. If he had gone much deeper, he would not have. When I started heating with wood again, he GAVE me a pair of chaps. I've since upgraded to a pair of Stihl chaps because the provide more coverage and are easier to get on and off. I gave the other pair to a young man who was doing some disaster cleanup with me. I do get lazy with mine once in a while, especially when I'm bucking logs in the back yard. Thanks for the reminder and get well soon!


----------



## MikeRock

The ballistic nylon chaps of the early 1970's worked very well. They had a green canvas covering. They jammed up the chain where it entered the covers and sprocket area and just stopped everything. If you hit the top of your leg, the saw followed it's path until it plugged. Certainly effective. The US Forest Service guy that demoed them for loggers actually had a .22 rifle, .22LR, that he'd fire at his own leg and the bullet just fell on the floor. He said he hated that part of the demonstration and his leg was really black and blue after two weeks of training guys. Great chaps, they got heavy after a while but we were young and tough....... 
God bless


----------



## Husky77

Never see chaps worn in uk, everyone gets trousers, there are different classes with full all around coverage or just front coverage


----------



## Greenie

A good wake-up call! Used to wear them at work all the time and then most of the time. I'm retired now with a woodlot and never wear chaps although I have two pair in the garage. I'll have to start using them again.


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging

Dude I worked with cutting timber had a kick back cutting a limb early in the morning. I got a call on my way to work asking when I would be there cause he cut himself bad so I went in to emergency mode and raced the rest of the way to see his leg like this and to put quick clot on it .he had to have surgery and had his bone filed down that’s his shin he wore chaps after that.


----------



## rwh963

How about these?


----------



## lohan808

rwh963 said:


> How about these?


I bet a saw would chew those up pretty quick.


----------



## quahog

This was me last week. 550 XP Mk II with an 18" bar.

Was clearing out an old cellar hole on my property with really poor footing. Going fast, getting rid of the small stuff. Just got a couple more little trees, let off the throttle shifted my leg and bit myself. Just a little nibble and super lucky.

I'd call that my personal wake up call.


----------



## rwh963

Revenge of the little trees! seriously, happy to see it was superficial, and may have saved your future life.


----------



## pietjeekes

I have had the same. Ripper my jeans and Just touched my leg. The dayvafter i bought myself some chainsaw pants


----------



## lone wolf

pietjeekes said:


> I have had the same. Ripper my jeans and Just touched my leg. The dayvafter i bought myself some chainsaw pants


I have done that too.


----------



## Lightning Performance

Lucky @quahog 
Your chain seems dull, luckily.


We have all been there. Add on a boot for me. Lost one while splitting a stump in half underground. The saw jumped out by climbing up off the nose and ran over my boot right behind the steel toe. Note to self never use a 90+ cc saw to split stumps. Just nicked my foot. Switched to a 60cc saw immediately after. Most people could avoid saw control injuries with a smaller saw and a shorter bar I do believe. My foot was in the wrong place with a fresh chain.

Glad we got off easy.


----------



## quahog

Lightning Performance said:


> Lucky @quahog
> *Your chain seems dull, luckily.*
> 
> 
> 
> Glad we got off easy.



Yep, had been working for over an hour and had been cutting a few stumps off right at the ground. Certainly wasn't a fresh chain. That and the fact that the chain barely kissed me with me letting off the throttle saved me some trouble. I do have a tourniquet in my truck, but have no desire to use it.

Here's to luck and doing it better the next time.


----------



## Hermio

I would add, use hearing protection, too. The effects of high noise are not as immediate or dramatic as a saw cut, but serious hearing loss can make life very in convenient.


----------



## bryannewton

Hermio said:


> I would add, use hearing protection, too. The effects of high noise are not as immediate or dramatic as a saw cut, but serious hearing loss can make life very in convenient.


As well has head protection i had a larger limb came down unexpectedly and hit me in head and knock me out know this past Friday now I am dealing with a concussion


----------



## Lightning Performance

bryannewton said:


> As well has head protection i had a larger limb came down unexpectedly and hit me in head and knock me out know this past Friday now I am dealing with a concussion


That sucks getting whacked. Never got hit but once climbing when the top of pine tree just shattered.

Feel better soon


----------



## lone wolf

bryannewton said:


> As well has head protection i had a larger limb came down unexpectedly and hit me in head and knock me out know this past Friday now I am dealing with a concussion


What was it deadwood ,how big a piece? Take it easy with a concussion too. Were you alone when it happened?


----------



## lone wolf

Just wear all the protective gear because you never know when stuff will happen.
Helmet
Gloves
Safety glasses
Ear protection
Boots, preferable steel toe
Chaps


----------



## bryannewton

lone wolf said:


> What was it deadwood ,how big a piece? Take it easy with a concussion too. Were you alone when it happened?


No it was a live branch about 10 inches in diameter about 20 ft long to the end
Yes a I was cutting by myself when I came to I was on ground and my polesaw was on ground next to me


----------



## bryannewton

lone wolf said:


> Just wear all the protective gear because you never know when stuff will happen.
> Helmet
> Gloves
> Safety glasses
> Ear protection
> Boots, preferable steel toe
> Chaps


I now have helmet with face shield and hearing protection I also wear my chaps and always wear gloves when cutting now


----------



## bryannewton

lone wolf said:


> What was it deadwood ,how big a piece? Take it easy with a concussion too. Were you alone when it happened?


I always cut by myself these day since me and wife have separated and I moved back to Oklahoma


----------



## lone wolf

bryannewton said:


> I always cut by myself these day since me and wife have separated and I moved back to Oklahoma


Good thing you weren't pinned down or anything like that. Heal well .


----------



## lone wolf

bryannewton said:


> No it was a live branch about 10 inches in diameter about 20 ft long to the end
> Yes a I was cutting by myself when I came to I was on ground and my polesaw was on ground next to me


Thats a big piece`to get hit with. Wow you are lucky.


----------



## bryannewton

lone wolf said:


> Thats a big piece`to get hit with. Wow you are lucky.


Doctor told me I'm lucky I didn't screw up my neck more then it is now


----------



## lone wolf

bryannewton said:


> Doctor told me I'm lucky I didn't screw up my neck more then it is now


Are you off balance and dizzy and all?


----------



## bryannewton

lone wolf said:


> Are you off balance and dizzy and all?


Some but not all the time being sick to my stomach has been the worst thing but I have still been cutting and clearing some 
I got a old trailer house set on family property and I am clearing and cleaning up around plus getting wood ready for this winter to burn and maybe sale if I have enough time for that between fixin trailer to be lived in and helping out my parents


----------



## lone wolf

bryannewton said:


> Some but not all the time being sick to my stomach has been the worst thing but I have still been cutting and clearing some
> I got a old trailer house set on family property and I am clearing and cleaning up around plus getting wood ready for this winter to burn and maybe sale if I have enough time for that between fixin trailer to be lived in and helping out my parents


Take it easy man dont work too hard.


----------



## bryannewton

lone wolf said:


> Take it easy man dont work too hard.


Just trying to keep myself busy and mind off of other things 
I cant work to hard with all the back, neck, shoulder, and feet problems I have but it wears me out what I do do


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Hermio said:


> I would add, use hearing protection, too. The effects of high noise are not as immediate or dramatic as a saw cut, but serious hearing loss can make life very in convenient.


Yes on the ear protection. I shot my 38 Special today (one time) and immediately knew I screwed up by not wearing ear protection. My ears started ringing right away and still haven't stopped.


----------



## michael j

a. palmer jr. said:


> Yes on the ear protection. I shot my 38 Special today (one time) and immediately knew I screwed up by not wearing ear protection. My ears started ringing right away and still haven't stopped.


Mine started ringing 20 years ago.


----------



## softdown

They should make some chaps that slip on and off very easily.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

michael j said:


> Mine started ringing 20 years ago.


Mine have since stopped ringing but I'll try to not make that mistake again. Running those old chainsaws with loud mufflers is what started my problem.


----------



## j-jock

Scary stuff. I am well aware of the dangers, and like to think I am always vigilant, but all it takes for a disaster, is a micro-second of inattention. 
I always feel safer when using a saw with a longer bar, and on a difficult cut, never put the saw into the wood until it is at cutting speed. This lessens the chance that the teeth are going to grab and toss the saw back at me.
I have been putting off buying a new pair of chaps, but the pictures have convinced me to get my butt in gear and purchase a new pair.


----------



## fields_mj

michael j said:


> Mine started ringing 20 years ago.


Same here. Too many years running a skill saw on a roofing crew when I was younger. In a crowd, I can't hear worth a darn any more. 

At the range, I wear ear pro religiously. Not so much with hunting though. The except is if I'm using my Encore pistol with it's 16" barrel chambered in 7-08. I had a break installed shortly after I got it (late 90s). I only shot it in the woods 1 time without hearing protection. My muffs were around my neck, but the doe ran out and stopped in front of me at 50 yds. After squeezing the trigger, I decided the next time the deer gets to live.


----------



## farmguywithasaw

Doorfx said:


> Pics from the net


That one makes me want to sell all my saws without chain brakes…………


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I imagine someone can come up with some scary pictures of accidents using saws WITH chain brakes also..


----------



## Tobystihl

Haywire Haywood said:


> Oh, it was the usual... I knew better but didn't think it would happen to me. Was cutting blowdown, knew it was likely to shift and surprise surprise, it did. 16" bar on my Husqvarna 550xp.


Husky 550
Husky 550xp had me too!!!


----------



## Tobystihl

Before pic..


----------



## GeeVee

My old chaps are now my old chaps becasue I insisted my best friend wear them instead of me. TWICE, in two days. He now owns a new pair and I bought myself some new ones as well. Did their job, no blood.


----------



## farmguywithasaw

a. palmer jr. said:


> I imagine someone can come up with some scary pictures of accidents using saws WITH chain brakes also..


You bet. I didn’t say I was going to it’s just the feeling you get when you see that


----------



## CDElliott

a. palmer jr. said:


> Yes on the ear protection. I shot my 38 Special today (one time) and immediately knew I screwed up by not wearing ear protection. My ears started ringing right away and still haven't stopped.


Ben Thompson, an audiologist on YouTube, has some good info on tinnitus.


----------



## Seachaser

Best Buy on chaps, helmets, etc. and place to buy? I see the Echo kit around a hundred bucks and was wondering about the quality. I have a 
Husqvarna helmet and old chaps and these would be a Christmas present.


----------



## artbaldoni

Buy something as comfortable as possible. The best PPE is the PPE you will wear!


----------



## bryannewton

artbaldoni said:


> Buy something as comfortable as possible. The best PPE is the PPE you will wear!


That is very true I have a pair of chaps that are bulky and don't like wearing them


----------



## oldfortyfive

Take a look at Cloggers for a starting point.


----------



## MacAttack

This thread has me thinking I may need to invest in some PPE.... freakin yikes.
25+ years never had an accident but I think I'd rather be shot than some of those injuries.
And I sure love my old saws with no chain brake....


----------



## MacAttack

Anyone have experience with these chaps?

Husqvarna unisex adult 36-38 In. Orange/Gray Tech. Technical Chaps, Orange, 36 to 38-Inch US https://a.co/d/fKEmwNj

Not the same "husky" pants as the ones I wore as a kid lol.


----------



## bryannewton

MacAttack said:


> Anyone have experience with these chaps?
> 
> Husqvarna unisex adult 36-38 In. Orange/Gray Tech. Technical Chaps, Orange, 36 to 38-Inch US https://a.co/d/fKEmwNj
> 
> Not the same "husky" pants as the ones I wore as a kid lol.


No mine are husqvarna chaps but they look alot bulkier then those do


----------



## Husky Man

MacAttack said:


> Anyone have experience with these chaps?
> 
> Husqvarna unisex adult 36-38 In. Orange/Gray Tech. Technical Chaps, Orange, 36 to 38-Inch US https://a.co/d/fKEmwNj
> 
> Not the same "husky" pants as the ones I wore as a kid lol.



I have those, and wear them (in a “Huskier Size)
But I have never put them to “The Test”

This Inspired me to get them 




That Fortunately didn’t leave a mark, didn’t even touch skin, but it did convince me to get And WEAR some chaps

They are another layer of clothing, but I really don’t notice them that much, when focused on cutting, as I should be. Yeah, I would be more comfortable without them, but they aren’t bad, and the peace of mind, adds a bit of comfort as well

Overall, definitely worth the trade off


Doug


----------



## rarefish383

Haywire Haywood said:


> Well, as long as we're sharing pants pics...


I kept the left leg of a pair of jeans from when I got that leg when I was 16. I was so afraid to tell my Dad I got cut on a job, I never went to the doctors. When ever I changed the bandage I made sure it was wrapped up inside other trash. We had a job for a Seventh Day Adventist Church. They had cleared a couple acres for a new building and wanted to rent a chipper on a Sunday, their sabbath is Saturday. Dad said no to the rental, but he would send me out with a truck and chipper for time and a half for me. he donated any fees to the church. Dad was on vacation visiting my moms sister in Minn. They had literally 20 guys dragging brush. I told them not to make a pile that would be hard to pull apart. Just get the brush in a straight line, if the piles started getting too far back, they could start pulling them closer. Every thing was working great. I saw a limb with a side branch that looked like it would be hard to feed, so I grabbed the little Super EZ and went over and trimmed it off. The saw was idling a little fast, and the chain was a little loose. All in one motion, I turned and stepped over a log, hit the kill switch, and stuck my leg right into the spinning chain. After we had been married ten years my wife got the nerve to throw that pant leg away.


----------



## Kdawg

Just a quick cleanup of a downed tree on an electric livestock fence in slushy snow on a slight grade. Very sharp chain on this stihl farm boss. Slipped in a reaction to a shifting mass and nicked myself. Should have been wearing my chaps. 

I dunno about the rest of you, but whoever has been doing the guardian angel work for me has done an amazing job in preventing nasty potential outcomes in high risk pursuits while sprinkling in great lessons to minimize pain if warning is heeded. I’m heeding this warning!!


----------



## djg james

I got a pair a couple of years ago after seeing some of these pictures. I don't fell trees. I cut on an arborist dump site for my own firewood where the trees are fairly accessible. I don't wear them when I'm on clear flat ground. I do make sure of my footing each cut and that the bar is away from any body part. Now when I'm cutting in a brush pile or having to walk around on small sticks/branches, they go on. Anything can happen in a situation like that.


----------

